# Girl's loopy & plain cardigan- Knit



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty girl's loopy & plain cardigan.
Why not add a knitted or crochet flower to give it that summery look.
To fit approx aged 6 - 9 months.

£1.00 British Pound.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-lucie


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just lovely!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really lovely and great texturexx


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Edited your post to include "Knit". Please remember to specify knit or crochet in your titles.

Lovely cardi!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

just beautiful love it


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet little cardi


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

So sweet x


----------

